# your problems today.



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I'm bored and a little down so I feel like making a thread about the days problems. Just say the shit you had to deal with today. Me I just broke off my relationship and it hurt...bad. I'm all confused on what I should do and I can't sleep. Well that's it, lets here your day's problems.


----------



## Azure (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, my back hurts.  My job kinda sucks, but not enough to quit or do anything about it.  We ran out of stamp parts today, so we couldn't make the truck in time, that's 3,000 dollars of expedite that I'll get chewed for.  Someone stole my drink from the lunch fridge, I mean shit, it was FOOD CLUB DIET COLA, buy one from the fucking machine you douche.  On top of all that, no overtime has reared it's head in quite some time, therefore my family which depends on some of my income is struggling with bills.  Oh, and I haven't gotten laid in like a year.  Carry on.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, Pheonix. It's never easy.

I'm pissed off because of the Queensland education system. They have this thing called 'panel' by which all assignments and exams are finally graded. They basically pull everyone's grades down for reasons like 'lacks flare'. It all falls down to personal preference, it's a terrible system. I haven't been affected too badly, but some people who do art have gone down 10 points! (that's from A- to B-) Some people aren't even going to pass year 12 because of it.

I'm glad Panel didn't attack me ^^


----------



## bane233 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had sugary on my tail bone about six months back. They told me two weeks and i'd be fine. But the f*ckers screwed it up, and two months later they had to cut me open again!!!!! 

and for the next two months i was fine. But then the incision opened up again. So now i can't go work out or run or even sit at the comp desk i just bought. The only good thing that came out of this is that i dropped 6 pant sizes, and i lost 60 pounds. but i feel like shit all the time, and i'm always in pain.


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2008)

I fucking loathe math.  I mean LOATHE it.  I hate all the fucking rules that I have to follow. I hate that my professor speaks Engrish.  I hate that only 35% of the douchebags in my class show up so our professor took away online exams that you could do over until you got an A in favor of quizzes no one gets over 50% on.  I hate that we have to make retarded graphs off on functions.  I hate that I'll probably pass and go onto the next level not knowing any from the first.  I hate that I have to know this as a psychology major. Fucking MEH.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I fucking loathe math.  I mean LOATHE it.  I hate all the fucking rules that I have to follow. I hate that my professor speaks Engrish.  I hate that only 35% of the douchebags in my class show up so our professor took away online exams that you could do over until you got an A in favor of quizzes no one gets over 50% on.  I hate that we have to make retarded graphs off on functions.  I hate that I'll probably pass and go onto the next level not knowing any from the first.  I hate that I have to know this as a psychology major. Fucking MEH.


What class?

Me, today's problems are just the same psychodrama that I deal with every day.  That, and I'm awake at 4am.  Again.  You'd think I'd get home and just decide to go to bed at midnight or something.  But no...

Phoenix, I'm sorry to hear about your break-up, dude.  But if possible, don't let the end of your relationship be the end of your friendship.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

broken hearted and depressed and not wanting to be part of life anymore


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

At the college they let my dad's contract expire without renewing it. So he's unemployed now...My family's tense all the time now because our house back in North Carolina that we were renting out, well the renters skipped out, so not only is our house nothing like we left it, but we don't have that income coming in anymore, but we still have to make payments on it...I dunno what we're gonna do...


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

It rained a little and I didn't have an umbrella, so I ended up wet. I'm going to slash my wrists because of it now.


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

Sat on my balls.....  if its ever happened to anyone else you know my pain.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

MY SOUP GOT COLD
I can't decide on a haircut
my bathtub clogged with mud

oh coffinberry, you and your first world problems


----------



## Lost (Oct 29, 2008)

only problems i have are HW and Red Alert 3 not in my hands yet


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> MY SOUP GOT COLD
> I can't decide on a haircut
> my bathtub clogged with mud
> 
> oh coffinberry, you and your first world problems



I know right , I hate when I burn through my 100 gallons of hot water when I am showering.  Small village in Africa be damned I am getting a bigger water heater.


----------



## Journey (Oct 29, 2008)

just woke up day hasn't started yet.


I am waiting on a surgery. before i can have it I have to get everything moved back, and get rid of some of it so I can have room.  I need to go job hunting but again thats getting put off because of surgery so i'm trying not to spend what little money i have left. Also because of this I curently have no heath insurance so were trying to get me some kind of government help to help pay for the bill until I can get heath insurance. we're not sure if we'll get it. Until I do get the surgery there is a limited amount of food I can eat without having problums


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> I know right , I hate when I burn through my 100 gallons of hot water when I am showering.  Small village in Africa be damned I am getting a bigger water heater.



you make sure you can shower an hour with piping hot water, you hear?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to get laid today. T.T

Not gonna happen, of course.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I want to get laid today. T.T
> 
> Not gonna happen, of course.



Bah, you worry about today. I want to at all >.>


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

slicing my wrists sound fun....


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Bah, you worry about today. I want to at all >.>


Well I won't worry next week, my ex is sleeping over.... *checks calender* aaaannddd no she won't damn


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> slicing my wrists sound fun....


D:


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I want to get laid today. T.T
> 
> Not gonna happen, of course.


 
I don't see what the big deal about sex is...that being said, I'm a virgin, so what do I know, eh? My sister's crying about being overloaded with homework, or something, and my bipolar mother takes out all her issues on everyone, so our family is always arguing about something...I can't wait to get out of here...


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> slicing my wrists sound fun....



Oh my god.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> slicing my wrists sound fun....


 
no, what? nuh-uh! don't talk like that!

:x

Seriously, it'll get better. At this point there's no way to go but up, right? Don't think your only escape is death! Is it really worth it?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

No relationship is worth dying for, believe me.


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> you make sure you can shower an hour with piping hot water, you hear?



I will do my best , right now I am only geting about 25 minutes at maximum heat and then it just starts to dwindle.  My dream house will have a 500 gallon hot water heater.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key: so you think that slicing your wrists (and assuming you're saying this to die) and leaving your kid, and ruining the one inside you... is a great idea? One parent to another: That's really disturbing, and I feel bad for your kid. You should go to an ER if you're having suicidal thoughts, they'll help you. Jesus Christ. All of this over a guy? REALLY?


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 29, 2008)

So stressful...the leader of my group activity has fleed to Cambodia. .<_<.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> Key Key: so you think that slicing your wrists (and assuming you're saying this to die) and leaving your kid, and ruining the one inside you... is a great idea? One parent to another: That's really disturbing, and I feel bad for your kid. You should go to an ER if you're having suicidal thoughts, they'll help you. Jesus Christ. All of this over a guy? REALLY?



no I'm not going to do it it's just a crazy statement, just can't handle everything that's going on in my life anymore, I would really slice my wrist's but I dunno what to do, my child is my whole life I just am loosing it, now that I have a lot of shit on my plate I feel like no one loves me.


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah Seriously Key Key no man is worth dying for , and don't fool yourself into thinking so.  The guy was a dick for doing what he did , but you have to think of your child.  You will get over him , and your life will be better , just give yourself time to cope , don't do anything to stop that from happening.


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

I love him so much and he really isn't a dick I kinda just told him and we have to still work on it, I just can't think straight right now, I need a friend or a hug or something


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I love him so much and he really isn't a dick I kinda just told him and we have to still work on it, I just can't think straight right now, I need a friend or a hug or something


 
*hugs* I wish I could be there and talk with you. I've been suicidal before so I know what you're feeling a bit. But I'm only 17, so I don't really feel comfortable giving too much advice beyond sympathy...I'm not that smart.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I kinda just told him and we have to still work on it



Told him what? That you're pregnant or that his a dick for leaving you?


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Told him what? That you're pregnant or that his a dick for leaving you?



that I'm pregnant and I know I probably just fucked up my chances with him hard core,


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> that I'm pregnant and I know I probably just fucked up my chances with him hard core,



Yeah, because you should keep it quiet that he knocked you up (because he didn't have any part in it, obviously), so as not to induce his wrath? Seriously, from what you say now, and what you said on former occasions, it looks like he's really just a dick...


----------



## Key Key (Oct 29, 2008)

but he's not I would do pretty much anything to be back with him


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> but he's not I would do pretty much anything to be back with him



as you wish...


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 29, 2008)

having a headache >.<


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 29, 2008)

Well i have a BIG problem i'm gonna die in 3,2,1... DEAD!


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 29, 2008)

I had a dental filling not long ago and am still numb, annoyingly. That's my only beef today. =D


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

I finished an American Werewolf In London, and in my opinion the ending seemed a little rushed...but it may be that they cut it to fit it in a two hour time slot on AMC...I dunno.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 29, 2008)

It's too damn hot to be late October.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It's too damn hot to be late October.


 
In my opinion where I live its too damn _cold _to be late October...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 29, 2008)

Dealing with an employee of a Furry Pron Studio on SL...who then put mah balls in a vice saying if I keep him out of the group he will do bad things.


----------



## Uro (Oct 29, 2008)

The bountiful threads and posts about people feeling sorry for themselves because they like to feel sorry for themselves and hope that others will feel sorry for them too because they like internet attention.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 29, 2008)

I've slept 3 hours a night for the past few nights. I'm very sleepy and trying to study. And my coffee is too hot too drink.

I guess I have it easy today, heheh.


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 29, 2008)

My problem is that I have nothing to do other than hang out here; it's so bad that I have the latest post in 10 threads on the first two pages of threads, and there were 53 other people on this forum when I checked.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 29, 2008)

CUSTOMERS

I HATE THEM ALL.

That is all =|


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

new problem: bad haircut and i have a terrible cough.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 29, 2008)

My problems today? Same as any other day. The fucking tedium and constant disappointment of not being able to get a job. How the hell can I move out, get an education and a life if I have no money to do it with?

Goddamn....


----------



## Monak (Oct 29, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> new problem: bad haircut and i have a terrible cough.



One of them hour long hot showers would help a lot.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> One of them hour long hot showers would help a lot.



WASH AWAAAAAAY MY PAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN
actually my tub is still full of mud because I have to redo my costume. aforementioned problem.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 29, 2008)

Key Key said:


> but he's not I would do pretty much anything to be back with him


Would an internet-wide guilt trip help?  Really, he needs to be a man and take you back.  Dumping you when you're pregnant is about as uncool as it gets.:evil:


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Would an internet-wide guilt trip help?  Really, he needs to be a man and take you back.  Dumping you when you're pregnant is about as uncool as it gets.:evil:



Well I bet she posted about this all over the internet, if today's beautiful theatrics prove anything! And yeah dumping someone while pregnant sucks, but he can still be a part of the kid's life and not have to deal (have a romantic relationship) with Mama. He's not obligated to do SHIT with Mama.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 29, 2008)

Apathy and the general feeling of wanting to do shit, sucky job that gives me far too little hours to even afford to play an MMO much less do anything else, boredom while waiting around for someone to do stuff in an MMO while using their alt account and char, a feeling of panic and despair in trying to figure out how to do something major in my life and worry over a collaborative project that I feared wouldn't meet a self appointed deadline.

But at least I have pepsi...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

I passed out at school and my grandma got mad cuz I came home early


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have so many projects and tests to study for. It's overwhelming. 
And posting in this thread right now isn't making it any better.


----------



## Uro (Oct 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I passed out at school and my grandma got mad cuz I came home early



You interrupted her fap time.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

Uro said:


> You interrupted her fap time.


Nah she just likes being pissed


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 29, 2008)

=D
Money!!!


----------



## Kajet (Oct 29, 2008)

Uro said:


> You interrupted her fap time.



I think I just vomited in my mouth a little...


----------



## Uro (Oct 29, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I think I just vomited in my mouth a little...



Mission accomplished.


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 29, 2008)

is it called fapping because that's the sound of her breasts hitting her labia? or...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

I am apathetic to this trickery.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2008)

The alarm went off today when I opened the back door  to take the dog out, where I could have checked if it was on in the front hall down my way to breakfast. Yes, I am that absent-minded some days in the morning.


----------



## Jack (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to get a job.
I need to get my friggin license. ( I have been procrastinating this due to other important events.)
keeping my grades up. (80 standard.)
choosing a collage.

basically my life's future. but the relief is: that I don't have to deal with it all at once... yet.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay I have an interesting story: I was going to class and leaving my dorm today. I looked down while I was running down the stairs, getting a piece of gum out of my pocket. I sidestepped because a girl was coming up the stairs. I looked up in time to see this water pipe nozzle with a wheel on it jutting out of the wall right in front of my face. Too late. It impacted my forehead mainly, I was very lucky. It hurt, but not really that bad... I quickly felt my face and asked the girl if I was bleeding. I didn't care that I just made a huge fool out of myself, I was more concerned with my appearance. I felt a huge lump on my forehead and there was a little blood on my finger, I started to freak out. My nose was hurting, but wasn't broken or anything so that was slightly comforting. I went to the nurses office, but there were like 5 people waiting and I was already late for class. I decided fuck it, I would just deal with it myself and went into the bathroom and washed it off with cold water. I soaked a paper towel in cold water and held it on the lump on my forehead, the swelling started to go down almost instantly, as I also gently squeezed some of the pooling blood out of the gash. It wasn't much though, it was a pretty dry wound and didn't want to come out. I had a few gashes on the side of my nose, but my glasses hid them well enough unless you were close to me. My hair could hide the lump on my forehead. So I didn't look like a complete wreck. Unfortunately this will probably take a week or two to heal and I don't want to keep telling people this story.

Oh, and I also have a 1500 word paper to write for tomorrow.

Actually, other than that today was pretty good.


----------



## gunnerboy (Oct 29, 2008)

this isn't too bad of a problem, but its completely retarded.
 i made a '0' in my art class. wtf? i thought it was 'cause my teacher hated me(and she still might) but i asked her about it and it turns out that i never present my work, so she has zilch to grade. i do most of my work at home, so you can see the problem here. now i have to brig a flimsy-ass piece of paper to school with me surrounded by hundreds of dumbass teenagers. its gonna suk.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sick of my family being so fucking poor. We were just fine until my parents both got root canals. Then they had to pay for that, and while they were making the payments, my stepdad was made redundant but never got his redundancy pay. So he thought he had a job about a year ago now and started working from home, but the people couldn't afford to keep him, so he was sacked. A year later, he's still sitting here at the house occasionally stepping outside to either go to court to fight for his redundancy or go to a job interview. Though he seldom actually looks for jobs. And when he does get an interview, he fucks it all up by trying to make the interviewer conform to what he needs in a job. Sorry, but it doesn't fucking work like that. You're there to work for THEM. They aren't gonna hire some whiny ass who wants everything to go his way.
So we're living on my mom's income alone, which is around 35 a year. Doesn't sound horrific, but it is. Everything here is expensive as fuck. If the man had some small job, even something like McDonald's, we'd be better off, but no. He just has to get the perfect fucking job. Hell, even if he'd gotten his redundancy like he should have, we'd be fine. He was working at the previous place for 18 years. His redundancy package must have been huge.
I can't get a fucking job because I'm not a british citizen. I need a national insurance number, which is a pain in the ass to get if you're not a citizen. Everybody else gets theirs at 16. I'd get a job in a heartbeat if I had a national insurance number, just to help out what little bit I can.

tl;dr - Stepdad's unemployed for a year now. I can't get a job. Sick of being poor as fuck.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I passed out at school and my grandma got mad cuz I came home early


...And she didn't think you passing out at school might have warranted that?  Btw, why did you pass out at school?


----------



## Telnac (Oct 29, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> Okay I have an interesting story: I was going to class and leaving my dorm today. I looked down while I was running down the stairs, getting a piece of gum out of my pocket. I sidestepped because a girl was coming up the stairs. I looked up in time to see this water pipe nozzle with a wheel on it jutting out of the wall right in front of my face. Too late. It impacted my forehead mainly, I was very lucky. It hurt, but not really that bad... I quickly felt my face and asked the girl if I was bleeding. I didn't care that I just made a huge fool out of myself, I was more concerned with my appearance. I felt a huge lump on my forehead and there was a little blood on my finger, I started to freak out. My nose was hurting, but wasn't broken or anything so that was slightly comforting. I went to the nurses office, but there were like 5 people waiting and I was already late for class. I decided fuck it, I would just deal with it myself and went into the bathroom and washed it off with cold water. I soaked a paper towel in cold water and held it on the lump on my forehead, the swelling started to go down almost instantly, as I also gently squeezed some of the pooling blood out of the gash. It wasn't much though, it was a pretty dry wound and didn't want to come out. I had a few gashes on the side of my nose, but my glasses hid them well enough unless you were close to me. My hair could hide the lump on my forehead. So I didn't look like a complete wreck. Unfortunately this will probably take a week or two to heal and I don't want to keep telling people this story.



Ow...!  Tho, not to be a jerk, but it's too bad you couldn't have caught that on video.  After it's all healed, I'd bet you could watch the vid & laugh at yourself getting self-pwned.

I wish I could have had videos of some of my more epic wipeouts when skiing.  Some of them would be priceless to watch.  It's good to be able to laugh at yourself sometimes.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 29, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I don't want to keep telling people this story.


What story? "I ran into a pipe."? You can't just say that?


----------



## Jack (Oct 29, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> this isn't too bad of a problem, but its completely retarded.
> i made a '0' in my art class. wtf? i thought it was 'cause my teacher hated me(and she still might) but i asked her about it and it turns out that i never present my work, so she has zilch to grade. i do most of my work at home, so you can see the problem here. now i have to brig a flimsy-ass piece of paper to school with me surrounded by hundreds of dumbass teenagers. its gonna suk.



you are making a '0' because you do nothing but sit there and irratate the class instead of working.


----------



## X (Oct 29, 2008)

im bored, i worked too hard, ate too little, and cant seem to dream anymore, just sleep for what seems like a second and wake up tired.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 29, 2008)

+ Meat science test tomorrow.
+ Got a take-home exam to do due tomorrow I havenâ€™t looked at. I procrastinate way too much.
+ Organic chemistry midterm on Monday.
+ Grandfather broke his neck this week, which appears to be genetic (my father broke his neck and Iâ€™ve broken my back). Heâ€™ll make it, but I must find some way to go visit (he lives in NY, not an easy trip).
+ Increasing bouts of unmedicated clinical depression have me reexamining my lack of religion, which is always a very bad thing.
+ Busted my knee when I fell off a horse Iâ€™m training last weekend. Seems to be getting worse instead of better. Walking is difficult, riding is excruciating, but apparently Iâ€™m required to do both. I need a desk job.
+ Girlfriend wants to move in. Please save me.
+ Itâ€™s getting to be below 20F at night around here, and I still donâ€™t have heat in my apartment. Grr.
+ I have a bad headcold. This is probably directly related to the complaint above.
+ Slaughtering poultry tomorrow, which totally wonâ€™t help cheer me up.
+ Iâ€™ve actually become so jaded about suicide attempts that the earlier comment about wrist cutting just makes me lol.

â€¦Whoo, I feel better now. Defining problems seems to make them seem a lot less problematic; they look downright silly when written out. 

I should go study.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't decide if I wanted turkey or chicken for dinner, so I had both.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> What story? "I ran into a pipe."? You can't just say that?



because they're like WTF?!! and I have to explain.

btw, this is the pipe.


----------



## Takun (Oct 29, 2008)

I dropped my laptop off my lofted bed 6 feet onto the hard ground (it missed the pillows a foot to the left, FUCK).  Geek Squad took FOUR fucking weeks to fix minor problems last time...this should be fun.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 29, 2008)

I am filled with a nagging feeling that the right person will never come along...


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I dropped my laptop off my lofted bed 6 feet onto the hard ground (it missed the pillows a foot to the left, FUCK).  Geek Squad took FOUR fucking weeks to fix minor problems last time...this should be fun.



Oh damn Takumi that fucking sucks. :/


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I dropped my laptop off my lofted bed 6 feet onto the hard ground (it missed the pillows a foot to the left, FUCK). Geek Squad took FOUR fucking weeks to fix minor problems last time...this should be fun.


 
Damn!  That sucks...  now I'm REALLY paranoid about my laptop...  *Hugs laptop in a tight grip*



evilteddybear said:


> I am filled with a nagging feeling that the right person will never come along...


 
You and I both...

I had to do some funkin' math problems today, and I HATE math... And today when I was painting, somehow I got a mysterious shit-load of yellow paint on my jeans and shirt.  Oh well, I got some new painting clothes out of it, so I guess that's a plus.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my God, someone please gouge my eyes out.  I just saw three of the most disgusting things ever.

*Cries* Oh my dear God, make that 4...


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 30, 2008)

Make it 5. and I literally puked.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw four.  I don't dare go back...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Make it 5. and I literally puked.



what did i miss, the pictures or whatever got deleted...


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been talking to my friends about a certain situation
 on how to talk to someone I really don't want to talk to
 but I have some of their stuff. 
I really want nothing to do with them, so my friends say wait for that person to talk to me on their own. 

So here's my question, what if the person did 2 really fucked up things. so unbelievably hurtful to make you never want to talk to them or be around them ever again and I mean EVER again.

What should I do with his stuff, grin and bare it and wait for him to come get it and then tell him to get out of my life? or do something else and what would it be?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 25, 2008)

I didn't turn in a commercial I was supposed to make, or finish my pre-lab write up, or do my chapter review

I'm a bad boy... :3


----------



## Cearux (Nov 25, 2008)

I forgot to thaw the chicken before I deep fried it...


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 25, 2008)

I have homework and dishes to do. OH TEH NOES!!!


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

frustration, dishes, and my daughter going through the terrible 2's ... ya what fun !!! ??


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

1. I hate the essay that I finished today. It 's rare that I don't enjoy writting essays, but this one....I just had no idea what to write on...And I'm already not doing well in this class.
2. The oral that I was suppose to present for that same class is not ready, so I'll get a 0/10.
3. My parents aren't thrilled about the fact that I'm now working on saturday because we were suppose to put the christmas tree together and have a big family diner.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> It 's rare that I don't enjoy writting essays


Holy fuck, another one!


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 25, 2008)

Life


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2008)

HHHGGNNNNN MY HART


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> HHHGGNNNNN MY HART



i just read your threa- HHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Monak (Nov 25, 2008)

I have no clean clothes in which to do laundry and the washer and dryer are in a public area of my apartment building (doing laundry in nothing but a beanie and socks)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2008)

On the bright side my new portable bayer aspirin kit works just fine


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 25, 2008)

My problem: I have hardly any problems. I feel happy. MWAHAHAAHA
But anyways, I have to call up some berry farms today, asking if they're looking for pickers, as a part time job during my elongated holidays. I need the money. BUT I REALLY CAN'T BE BOTHERED!


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 25, 2008)

None.


----------



## Azure (Nov 25, 2008)

Ugh, this thread made me sick. What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 25, 2008)

Key Key said:


> I've been talking to my friends about a certain situation
> on how to talk to someone I really don't want to talk to
> but I have some of their stuff.
> I really want nothing to do with them, so my friends say wait for that person to talk to me on their own.
> ...


 Sell it on Ebay? Okay, seriously don't take my advice. I really don't know. I've never been in that situation, sorry. I wish I could help though.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> HHHGGNNNNN MY HART


 
Having a heart attack?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Having a heart attack?


Nah just a murmur.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2008)

Anatomy. With drawings. That it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 25, 2008)

The presentation I saw recently on the Holodomor in Ukraine put my "problems" into perspective.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a fever, and the only thing that can cure it is more cowbell.

Really, for one time in my life, I don't have any problems directly in front of me.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm behind in most of my classes because I've been sick JUST IN TIME FOR THANKSGIVING WHOOT WHOOT.

.-. Also I appear to be hungry.


----------



## theLight (Nov 25, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

figuring my brain, and getting it to function


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 25, 2008)

Getting another essay done by tomorrow at 11:30 and that's not even the final part. It's a 3 essays in one. It's not gonna be as bad as my english essay, but getting started is the hardest part.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 25, 2008)

The printer in school _almost_ didn't work. But thanks god it started working again just before the class started.


----------



## Key Key (Nov 25, 2008)

while making dinner I burnt myself, and my contacts got all screwy so now I am wearing my god awful glasses.


----------



## Cero (Nov 25, 2008)

People constantly tormenting me, a girl who is a bitch to me for no reason, and someone I call a friend but they don't ever act like it. Yeah, it's been a day.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

There is a hole in the crotch of the pants I am wearing. It's slowly getting bigger, and I'm too lazy to do anything about it D: .


----------



## bozzles (Nov 26, 2008)

Bottom lip is so chapped it hurts to smile.

Also it was fucking coooold today.


----------



## tristanj (Nov 26, 2008)

Key Key said:


> slicing my wrists sound fun....



Give me your problem, I'll have my wrist skin sliced instead of yours to remove the cyst out of it. This crap is making my wrist throb in pain and I can't wait to have someone perform a surgery through it.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 26, 2008)

Been sick with the sniffles for the past two days. It seems to come and go during different portions of the day and my stomach can't handle much.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Nov 26, 2008)

My nearest co-worker apparently likes playing Xmas music on the radio.  A lot.  And loudly.  Who'd have thought? o.o  8 straight hours is a bit much though.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 26, 2008)

Meh, kinda hungry on my last 2 liters of drinkable liquids and that should be lasting me a day or two.... Ugh I've been just -really- bored for the past .. long while, I don't know what to do and I'm lost in my own mind.

I was called up by my parents and they have given me a choice that I now have to make my mind up on by this summer, they want me to move back with them and work while saving up for 5-6 years, my father devised a plan where in I could easily get my own car as well have $100,000.00 to start my own business or do what ever. But to do this, they're moving to Alberta or Ontario so I will have to move there with them.

Positivly I can get work for $20-30 a hour no problem at either of those places, but to do so I will have to shatter *all* ties with people I know here because it will simply be too much for me to do this for a third time, if I move I've decided I will shatter everything from this life, all ties, and start a new one for the second time in my life ( I did this when I moved to Alberta the first time, and while living there it was probably the best time in my life...then we moved back and because I was underage at that time I had to tag along).

Negatively, well...I have to do this again and I just don't know if I can do it, the past year living here in St. John's has been pretty good, very amazing...I left my parents because of the way they treated me and I still haven't forgiven them for what they have done to me all my life and before I left it got -very- nasty (they say they're sorry, bla bla bla, know they were wrong but still...).

The main reason I left... the main reason why my parents got so nasty, and the main reason I moved here is no longer even with me, my ex. A few months ago (actually, two) we broke up, and...clearly he was planning it for a while, not only did we break up but I lost a lot of things in the process, friends, my main place to stay, what remained of any relationship I will ever be in again is now gone, I will -not- let this happen again. I was basically used, and even now we barely talk, he even talks about me (negatively) at his work and people overhear and have spread things here which is just bullshit.

Basically, I supported him when he never had a job or -anything- for 7 months, then after he had a job he would contribute to rent and buy his own stuff I was still buying things for him and getting food. ugh, we finally got a place together and then we got a roommate, everything was fine. Then I left my work planning on getting somewhere I liked more and not even 2 weeks he kicked me out, without barely any food, and then broke up with me instantly dating somebody else and living the happy life, purchasing new furniture a computer, all that good stuff. And he gave me some money too, not much though, he bought me some drinks and a bit of food, and he gave me more food when I was nearly starving. As well other people helped me out besides him. 

Anyway that was 2 months or so ago and I've been doing nothing but thinking about that, past happiness and sorrow, everything all at once and it's beating me into the ground and it's just...I thought he was the one, ya'know? 

And then he just turned around and puleld all this shit, and there was other shit mid-relationship too, we were even engaged and everything and he tosses it out the door because I was on the computer too much, which is bullshit because I love doing things, watching TV and movies we did this everyday together, slept together, and went to places, hung out with friends and went out to eat, walked, etc and he goes around talking about me like I got quit my rob and sat on the computer all day, every day, doing nothing else. The way people work here is they go instantly with what they first hear and don't even get the other half of the story. So I have people thinking I'm some moocher which just plainly isn't true, as well I have him, my BEST friend and the person I thought was my love saying these things behind my back, I just found out about that today and my parents called with all that moving jazz, I'm just thinking way too much and I didn't mean to rant it's just arggai;ba;wbfa;gblebaktdvakfhjrhdjbshj *headdeasks, over and over.* waobgfbu;aubif;fbabhjblfa
He also "bought" me a xmas gift (my money) a PSP and I bought him (my money) a DS last year and he sold both of those and kept the cash recently, he bought me Far Cry 2 but. DS+PSP=$300-400 =/= $55.
/rant.

So, my day has been pretty "meh" I've had worse and I will have worse again but other than all my thinking at least I still have my music and I can watch some comedy on youtube, play some games, listen to some music, just sit here all day and do...nothing... -..- I should of never left Alberta... or, at least, I should of never let anybody get close to me I knew better this has happened (kinda, not as bad) before.

I kinda placed a journal about this, but because my ex reads my journals 9and doesn't come here) I didn't place anything bad about him in there, he already knows this and doesn't really care enough to even attempt to fix our friendship and *simply talk* he just ignores me mostly, talking to me once a week or so, we hand out for a hour once a week or less too.


Hmm, long post/rant is long...
Ah, fuck it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 26, 2008)

well *sips coconut tea*
Been two weeks since I get kicked out of my folks home now living in the living room of my sister apartment(who isnt a neat freak luckly but ish a packrat) so slowly adjusting to sleeping on the ground (couch too small for me TwT). I still hate my job in a way (a damn autistic kid comes in every day and his father doesnt realize that why have his son in the most dangerous area of the resturant since more than 4 times I almost cut him by accident...leading to once cutting myself.) but the pay is decent enough to stay around till I find something better. Been having a series of black out lately possibly from not fully eating correctly.

with Thanksgiving coming up I'll have to go back to the house I was kicked out of and spend a day with them (most likly not, I will after the meal walk 3 miles back to my sisters apartment if I have to) then go to work the next day hungry with the lack of food I have only eating fries at work or a burger if I'm lucky.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 26, 2008)

My skin's a little dry.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 26, 2008)

:< I'm suspended from DA for not being "nice"


----------



## Key Key (Nov 26, 2008)

waking up god awful early


----------



## Magnus (Nov 26, 2008)

My today is yesterdays this day ;-; this girl is stalking me cause she's bored D: and i ran out of anti internet stalker spray a few weeks ago ;-;


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 26, 2008)

Key Key said:


> waking up god awful early



same... plus i had the very bright idea to go to bed too late yesterday.
im so tired...


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Feelin fine :] .


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to go talk to my recruiter :/


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 26, 2008)

Idiots in school picking on me as usual........ and one of my 'friends' is sort of not my mate anymore and almost said infront of the class that im a tails fan(not in that exact context but you get the gist). I felt lucky after that that i haven't told him im a furry, otherwise there'd be dire consequences ><;. Not that i don't like being a furry, just i don't want people calling me 'furfag' or whatever worn down terms they use these days, ontop of what they already do 

So yah, my day has been bad also  but not sooo bad, it's been worse for me ^^;


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 26, 2008)

Our corporate stock price opened _down_ $14.00 per share.....


----------



## Thatch (Nov 26, 2008)

Injured stomach. I mean physically injured, something has torn inside.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

Now my Despereaux drawing, and my new Stuart Little pic.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2008)

The main screen on my cellphone broke yesterday, my _only_ pair of pants ripped, I dropped a glass of water last night so I ended up with water and broken glass *on carpet!!!* I had gotten my first referal, and went to ISS (Inter-School Suspension), I had to drop my one college class since I apparently sucked as a writer, I had to write an apology note to my damn French teacher, I had do constant working out during wrestling practice yesterday instead of actually wrestlin' so now I'm sore as Hell.

 And I felt like there was some slight bias when I was confronted about a specific part with that incident. I know I was rude to him, but it seemed more like he didn't wanna let me go because I wouldn't tell him what class I was dropping rather than being rude. Oh well, at least I know now to address people nicer...

Or so the people in charge say...


----------



## Cero (Nov 26, 2008)

I decided to ignore the only person I've considered a friend in a while because he started acting like a controlling asshole. I feel a lot better now that I've ditched him, though.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone here feel that they're the sane person in a place full of insane people?

Like your're standing still in a dance floor while everyone is whizzing around you at warp speed?

Sometimes I think I operate on a different wavelength compared to other people.

There are rare occasions where my path intersects with another's path.

Just musing.


----------



## Cero (Nov 26, 2008)

I know what you mean Inari. It seems like the world around me is going insane.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

No problems today, as of yet. But then again, it's only 9.30am, I only woke up an hour ago, and still plenty of time for things to go wrong. But for now, I shall enjoy my happiness, and pity all you people, wishing I could help you with your problems


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm broke. :'(


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm broke. :'(


Awwww, poor baby.  GOOD NEWS EVERYONE! THE SIGN ON BONUS FOR MY JOB IS 40,000 DOLLARS! That clears up a lot of my problems.  I just wish it was in advance.  Oh wait, this thread is about problems.  Ummmm, bad hair day?


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

You're terrible.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

Apparantly I'm not fat enough to be a furry. T_T


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're terrible.


Stop telling the truth.



Hydramon said:


> Apparantly I'm not fat enough to be a furry. T_T


Shut up fatty, here's a snack for you


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Stop telling the truth.



I love you.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Shut up fatty, here's a snack for you


 I can haz burga? omnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I love you.


;.; I'll never love again. I knew there was something between you and that Dalek you were seeing.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> ;.; I'll never love again. I knew there was something between you and that Dalek you were seeing.



His gunstick is bigger than yours.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> His gunstick is bigger than yours.


 O NO U DI'INT?!


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> I can haz burga? omnomnomnomnomnom


oh.. my.. fucking.. god.. that is AWESOME


----------



## Azure (Nov 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> His gunstick is bigger than yours.







*DELETE*


----------



## Monak (Nov 26, 2008)

I finally picked up another job , problem is it is on commission like all my other jobs.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> *DELETE*



One Dalek can EXTERMINATE one million Cyber-Men.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to stop stalling and get started on something and I had to leave my house 5 minutes after I got back and help my uncle with his computer problems. old people.*shakes head*


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 26, 2008)

dealing with some idiots in the Site Discussion who went "bawwwww" over the banner that is only up...for 24 hours wanting it to be taken down. other than that...realizing I forgot to cut my hair and thanksgiving ish here.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 26, 2008)

Uh, I hate thanksgiving...
I mean, all people want is... food.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 26, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Uh, I hate thanksgiving...
> I mean, all people want is... food.



What? thanksgiving is awesome because of all the food, you're strange.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 26, 2008)

pheonix said:


> What? thanksgiving is awesome because of all the food, you're strange.


Lols.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 26, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Lols.



That's what I'm here for.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2008)

also my new av


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 26, 2008)

Sometimes, when it rains raindrops get on my cigarette and I get really pissed off.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 26, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Sometimes, when it rains raindrops get on my cigarette and I get really pissed off.


 
Hmm...
Y'know, common sense would dictate that you don't put anything extinguishable that you don't want extinguised out in open water or rain where it would get extinguished...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 26, 2008)

*sips tea*
I feel proud...I started a series of butthurting in the site discussion about the banner, which something I find funny not disgusting.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2008)

All of the classes that I wanted to sign up for are full. :|


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

Dealing with something that should have been resolved weeks ago, people just can't let me get on with my life.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

Today's problem: All the grades I will recieve. =S


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

drama bs and cooking a ham, yeah it's a problem cause it's taking forever and I'm starving.


----------



## kashaki (Nov 27, 2008)

I have 300 people coming to the restaurant I work at.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

my foot hurts, and has been hurting all day


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

No problems yet. My friend was late on, but oh well. He's on now, and that's all that matters *snuggles him*
Anyways, If you have any problems I can help with, just give me a shout. I hate to see people sad.


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a scary timed essay to do in psychology tomorrow. Time limits scare me!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm typing in white today


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I'm typing in white today



How is that a problem?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> How is that a problem?


Because no one can see what I am typing unless they do a smart thing with their mouse and cursor


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Because no one can see what I am typing unless they do a smart thing with their mouse and cursor



I think everyone is smart enough with the exception of the noobs.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I think everyone is smart enough with the exception of the noobs.



 There's a lot of noobs here.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> There's a lot of noobs here.



True, have fun and for the love of god please make me laugh tonight. Everyone's being so serious.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 27, 2008)

Fucking furries are my problem


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> True, have fun and for the love of god please make me laugh tonight. Everyone's being so serious.



I'm not a very good comic.
Some of my stupidity gains laughs, but sometimes I just don't want my humiliating faults laughed at.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> I'm not a very good comic.
> Some of my stupidity gains laughs, but sometimes I just don't want my humiliating faults laughed at.



Can't blame me for trying.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

My current problem: I need to start studying and working on several things for school and there isn't a part of me that wants to get into this at all tonight.


----------

